# Ralph Bakshi's LOTR on Blu Ray



## Mike (Apr 11, 2010)

Ralph Bakshi's _The Lord of the Rings _(1978) is now on Blu Ray, and also re-released on a much better DVD edition, complete with a making-of documentary:

http://www.dvdtown.com/news/1978s-t...y-remastered-deluxe-edition-blu-ray--dvd/7519

Also, check out the nifty new trailer:

http://www.warnerbros.com/?page=hom...:+Animated+-+Available+April+6+on+Blu-ray/DVD

It's too bad that they waited until now to give the movie a proper release. The earlier DVD release was rushed to cash in on Jackson's films, and they bungled it completely. At least WB has finally rectified the situation .


----------



## Halasían (Oct 21, 2013)

Hmm...blu ray.. really? It was grainy on the theatre scerrn in the 70's. How could it be any better now? 
Now I didn't mind this grand attempt to bring the tale to the screen, but it can only do so much. 
Although, seeing Galadriel Disney Princess on Blu Ray may put her in competition with Jessica Rabbit for hottest female cartoon..... naw.


----------

